# Is it ok to buy a pet rat from a reptile store?h



## Summer102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I am contemplating on getting a third rat, but I live in Southern Illinois and rat breeding and rat rescues or any kind of small animal rescue is nonexistent down here. I have been considering getting a feeder rat. Does anybody have a rat that used to be a feeder rat? If you do, are there many behavior problems? Are they usually young or old? How much did your reptile store charge? Any answers to any of these questions would be great!???


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

When getting a rat like that you just won't know at all what you are getting. It is just rolling the dice & hoping you get lucky. 
It could be healthy or it could carry serious health issues or have a weaker immune system and be more prone to health issues and stress.
You have no idea how it will be temperament wise. It could be super sweet & friendly, or aggressive, never been handled, or be prone to hormonal aggression. 
You might get a wonderful rat, you might get a rat that needs alot of work. 

If you do I'd try to get one that looks very healthy, no sneezing or couching or making any noises. Try to choose a confident and outgoing rat, one that doesn't squeek, or run and hide. 

I also suggest doing a quarantine before introducing it to your rats.


----------



## rebelvig (May 5, 2016)

My little Chicken Wing was originally supposed to be lunch for a Corn Snake. She was bought for my friend's snake and was (if I had to take a guess) around 2 weeks old when I got her. Either way, she had fur and was just starting to eat solid food. I've had absolutely no problems with her other than a bit of a wheeze when I first got her - that seems to have sorted itself out though! I think because I was the first loving hand she ever had, she bonded to me very quickly and is the more affectionate of my two girls right now... And she's so smart  Breaks my heart to think her wonderful personality would have never had a chance if the snake had eaten her.

With feeders, you have to be careful because some of them are in really poor health... They're not bred to have good genes, they're bred to live long enough to be eaten. The conditions they're raised in are far less than optimal, so there's always a chance the rat you get could be sick without you even knowing  I got very lucky with my Chicken Wing. 

Either way, best of luck to you!! It's a bit of a gamble, but I say go for it. If you already have rats, I'd keep the new one in quarantine for a bit just to make sure there aren't any health problems that could be passed on.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't care much for them, but then again, I get the real problem rats at an age where not much can be done. Let's just put it this way, all four of the problem rats sent my way we're either from a pet store, or more than likely from a pet store.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

This rat was rescued out of a feeder bin as a 3 week old pup:


Pics:














Video:

https://vid.me/BzNQ


 I think she turned out pretty well, but you decide for yourself.

Actually, most pet shop rats are pretty OK, given their circumstances, but some older feeder rats may be mistreated or neglected, so spend some time with a feeder rat or pet shop rat before you adopt him or her.

Best luck.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

More often than not rat rescues can arrange to meet you half way or have volunteers who will drive the rats to you. Many breeders will also deliver rats to you for a small fee- so even though they aren't close to you, it might still be an option if you ask them. Good luck. http://www.thetravelinrat.org/rescue-list--rat-resources.html


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Feeder rats are typically taken from their mother very young, and are not separated by sex, so if you want a female you want it to be less than 5 weeks old when you get it.

Generally, it is best to buy from a breeder, or adopt from a rescue, but that is not always possible. Some of my best friends are feeder rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Actually, it's likely best to adopt all females young... We adopted our latest girl from a breeder and she was only 8 weeks old and two weeks pregnant... The breeder apologized, and we still have one charming well socialized male pup up for adoption. He's too far away for you but I'm still shamelessly promoting him to a good home near NJ.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm thinking of trying to talk Rick into showing me where he grew up on Staten Island with a side trip into New Jersey. But, don't get excited. I'm pretty sure it won't work.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm about 7 minutes from the outer bridge crossing and can see Staten Island across the Arthur Kill from my house, so it wouldn't be too much of a detour... if he happens to be feeling nostalgic.

Although Spot would make a great rat for anyone, I think someone with rat experience can really raise him to be someone special. Naturally we are still putting in a lot of time with him, but he's too old to free range with the girls... so he could really be doing more with his life if he had someone to work with him and male friends to play with.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

If we were just a bit closer. So far, San Diego is as far as I've gotten him to go for rats, and I'm pretty sure he thought I was nuts even if he didn't SAY so.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I like Rick already... Secretly, I think all guys think their ladies are nuts sometimes, but the good guys don't let on and we do what it takes to make our beloveds happy when we can.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

If the store breeds their own feeders, I would ask them what they look for temperament wise when selecting breeding stock. I know many people that breed their own rats for feeders and they purposefully select stock that is healthy and calm... easily handled. Usually feeder breeders do not put up with biting, so any biters are typically used as feeders and only calm rats that take handling well are kept to breed from. If the store has been doing that for several generations (and breed their own) then you may have a shot at a non-aggressive rat. Also ask them about whether or not they breed females that bite. Typically, maternal / hormonal aggression isn't tolerated either, but again, this depends on the operation.

Health is a crap-shoot of sorts. While most places that breed for feeders don't use sickly animals, some places don't care and you also have to factor in that outside rodents may be coming into the store and bringing illnesses with them, so I would definitely do a long quarantine process. 

In either case, select a health looking rat and I would go with a young one. One that doesn't show fear or "run" from you or squeal when picked up. If you can get one closer to weaning age, you'll have a better chance of socializing it.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

There's also a slim chance that you'll get the abandoned rat. Quite a few members have gone in for pet food and come out with someone else's throwaway.


----------



## Zelda&Impa (Apr 26, 2016)

My two girls were feeder rats. I sat and watched everyone to see how they acted and how active they were. Then I noticed who came to check me out and who didn't. Ruto never left where I was sitting. Every time I put a finger to the glass she tried her hardest to sniff it. Zelda was shy. She would come close but if I moved too quickly for her liking she would scurry away and watch me.

I lucked out. Ruto is super playful and curious. Zelda is still pretty shy but they both let me pet them. They haven't offered to bite at all, they don't hiss at me, Ruto only squeaked at me once but that's because I had to pat her back with my finger to move her out of the food bowl so I could fill it. I can't say they're very healthy, there could be underlying health issues I don't see yet. I picked them out like I do fish. Who's active, who looks healthy, how they act with each other and how they interact with me (given the limited interaction). My girls are pretty young so I think given a little time they'll come around even more so than they already have. I actually had them out playing on my bed and climbing on me this morning. 

Like other posters have said, there is no guarantee with health and temperament. Take your time and watch everyone.


----------

